# photo blinds for birds



## athena (Oct 18, 2015)

hope this is the proper place for this post. 

can we start a thread. on photo blinds. if you know of a public photo blind or a place that photographers could get access to, to take bird shots. or any wildlife. please list the state park, area, etc or the contact person to get access to the blind. curious what others might think is common could give others something new to discover. just a thought.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Ok I'll start, there are three hides (that I know of) on the Isle of Wight, 2 in the Newtown Creek area, 1 in the Alverstone area, all have private areas, fully enclosed, locking door, opening windows and tripod mounts. 
They also have public areas, open back open slots and lots of fresh air! 
Contact details for subscription to the private areas is on the doors. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 18, 2015)

There are thousands of hides in the UK. Try these sites for a start http://www.rspb.org.uk/ and https://www.wwt.org.uk/ plus many small local organizations.


----------



## athena (Oct 19, 2015)

thank you for the listings. 

i wish the park systems in the states were as in tune. I have been searching for photoblinds across the us and it's not easy.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Athena. 
I'm really surprised that the US parks don't have a list, they appeared to be well organised where we went though I wasn't looking for hides. I'm also surprised by the lack of input from your side of the pond, does that mean there really aren't any public hides in the US? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2015)

Graham, we have plenty of hides, just not enough birds.......


----------



## ERHP (Oct 19, 2015)

As far as dedicated photo blinds, I have seen very few in actual State Parks. Some of the National Wildlife Refuges come to mind, such as two blinds at Lee-Metcalf in Montana and the Tijuana River Valley(San Diego) has large barriers you can shoot through. Private reserves like the Santa Clara Ranch have some well situated facilities but they come at a price.


----------

